# Any body bought SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 ? Please share your experience



## Nagarajan (Oct 11, 2012)

I am planning to buy SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 becasue i dont need of SMART Tv functionalities.My friends are all suggesting me to go with SONY EX-650 for greater PQ which 10K more than this 6030.
  Please advice and clarify me


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 13, 2012)

Samsung EH6030 is available for 35.5k with 2 glasses and 51 movie pack at ebay, this deal is really very good or I should say mouth watering.If you are planning to buy this particular model only then buy it now from the above mentioned link.


----------



## Nagarajan (Oct 14, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung EH6030 is available for 35.5k with 2 glasses and 51 movie pack at ebay, this deal is really very good or I should say mouth watering.If you are planning to buy this particular model only then buy it now from the above mentioned link.




You mean to say, this Tv is good to purchase because of this offer only ? Otherwise its not recommend to buy ? 

I don't need of Smart Tv functionality and My friends are all suggesting to go with SONY.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey, I show this on flipcart which is of 49K.. whats the difference between the one in ebay and the one in flipkart?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 15, 2012)

Nagarajan said:


> You mean to say, this Tv is good to purchase because of this offer only ? Otherwise its not recommend to buy ?
> 
> I don't need of Smart Tv functionality and My friends are all suggesting to go with SONY.



The price or can say this deal makes it worth (or more value for money), if anyone buys it for 45k or above then it is not recommended.



swordfish said:


> Hey, I show this on flipcart which is of 49K.. whats the difference between the one in ebay and the one in flipkart?


There is no difference in both the products, the only difference is of price


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nagarajan said:


> I am planning to buy SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 becasue i dont need of SMART Tv functionalities. My friends are all suggesting me to go with SONY EX-650 for greater PQ which 10K more than this 6030.
> Please advice and clarify me



So finally yesterday I got a chance to experience the two tvs I had in mind SAMSUNG UA32EH6030, LG 32LM6400
Bro, believe me SAMSUNG EH6030 SUCKS!
Even to me the specs seemed interesting but after having a hands on experience I CAME TO THE FOLLOWING CONCLUSION:

1.SAMSUNG ACTIVE 3D SUCKS- GLASSES ARE BULKY, 3D IMAGES LOOK TOTALLY WASHED AWAY (REALLY GO AND EXPERIENCE YOURSELF), 
2. EVEN 2D IMAGES ARE NOT THAT GOOD AS IN A LG
3. THE LG MODEL I AM TALKING ABOUT WAS SO SO IN A 32 INCH I MEAN THE 3D EFFECT WAS THERE BUT IT WAS NOT THAT CINEMATIC UNTIL YOU GO FOR A 46 INCH.
4.EVEN IN 32" LG TV IS FAR FAR BETTER THAN SAMSUNG EH6030- 3D IMAGES ARE VERY VERY BRIGHT , NO MOTION BLUR, LIGHT AND INEXPENSIVE GLASSES


PS- HOPE MY EXPERIENCE HELPED YOU . IF YOU ARE TIGHT ON BUDGET AND STILL WANT A 3D PLEASE GO FOR LG32LM3410
IT WAS PRICED AT 39,000 IN CHROMA STORE AND WAS MUCH BETTER THAN EH6030 FOR THE REASONS ALREADY DISCUSSED ABOVE ABOUT LG TVS BEING BETTER.

I ALSO UNFORTUNATELY REALIZED THAT MAY THE COMPANIES BRAG ABOUT THEIR CINEMATIC 3D EXPERIENCE BUT ITS STILL NOT AT PAR WITH THE REAL CINEMA 

HAPPY BUYING ...FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME (FACEBOOK ID- vaibhav.kandpal1)


----------



## Nagarajan (Oct 15, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> So finally yesterday I got a chance to experience the two tvs I had in mind SAMSUNG UA32EH6030, LG 32LM6400
> Bro, believe me SAMSUNG EH6030 SUCKS!
> Even to me the specs seemed interesting but after having a hands on experience I CAME TO THE FOLLOWING CONCLUSION:
> 
> ...





Thanks a lot Vaibhav.,

Now, I understood that i don't nees of 3D Tv because I am in need of 32" Tv only that is not good to see in 32 inch . So, Again My Specifications has reduced and the needs as follows,

1. 32" LED Tv,
2. Full HD,
3. Good PQ and Sound Clarity.
4. No SMART Tv functionality.

Point 2 and 3 are more important that am looking for now.Which one will go ? I will try to catch you in FB also 


Thanks,
Nagarajan


----------

